# 6" spilo 2 pics



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice fish!!! Is that gold kept solitary?


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

no i have him with 2 baby reds i got for free, i had 3 and i know they`ll prob get eaten but whatever.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

He looks sweet


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice fish. good luck with him, welcome to the board. no hard feelings. :







:


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

hehe both reds died.... heres one of em


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

u murderer..i coulda taken those baby reds..! :veryangry:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

cyco-lic-no said:


> u murderer..i coulda taken those baby reds..! :veryangry:


those arent the last reds in the world.

nice ahel, is he aggressive? like hand biting?glass hitting?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Awesome looking fish, bro.


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

yeah if hes hungry he`ll follow my finger around the tank, i would not put my hand in there on an off day, sometimes since the 2 tanks are next to eachother i see him and my pike facing each other charging the glass.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

thats a really cool fish.. apparently the one I got today has the same personality. He even charged the tank whenever I got him about 2 minutes after I put him in a spare 55. It was crazy, he's definately my new favorite fish.


----------

